# Proper use of 305.1 (Tobacco use disorder)



## nscoder (Dec 18, 2009)

When would you use 305.1 aside from when its specifically stated the patient is a smoker? If a pt had conjunctivitis, or sinusitis and the Health FX were checked with smoker, would this be coded? What conditions could/should this be used with?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 19, 2009)

You code of course when documented by the physician .  When working at the cancer center we were cautioned to use this code only when the physician documented a smoking habit like "pt smokes x packes per day", or "pt has an x pack year habit", they stated that just saying the patient smokes was not sufficient for the 305.1.  Also you would use it defienitly when the smoking is a complicating factor, such as pts with problems needing surgery, since smoking tends to delay healing, or pts with pulmonary problems like asthma or heart conditions like CHF.
I hope this gives you what you were looking for.


----------



## nscoder (Dec 22, 2009)

So I understand that you use it as a complicating factors, but Im having a hard time finding anything stating which problems it complicates. I understand it complicates anything to do with the respiratory/lung and healing, but what about problems including sinuses or eyes?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 23, 2009)

I think that's one of the issues most people have, is when to use it. We were told at our facility, if the Dr. documents it anywhere, code it. It does affect many, many parts of the body and healing process. The smoke could be a mitigating factor in eye problems or sinus problems, lungs, cancer, wound care, healing lacerations, etc. So, our standing is, if it's documented code it. There will be many different standings on this. Good luck!


----------

